# Prostate power



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

While sitting on the love seat, the wife and I will sometimes start playing with each other, which ultimately ends with full fledged masturbation or even intercourse. She will sometimes ask me to pull up some porn for us to watch while touching each other. She won't admit what parts of porn stimulate her, I'm just glad it does.
Seems like most of the porn shows various positions of intercourse then it ends with the guy losing his load on her face.
The wife has made comments about all of these other guys...about how their orgasms seem to be less fulfilling than mine. About how minimal many of their ejaculates are as well as how some just drool out. She said mine shoots out with such force, there has to be a difference in sensation from strong ejaculates to the weak ones.
I think some of the droolers or weak shooters may be due to ED, or even the fact it may be their 3rd time for the day, but even if I crank one out the same day, the volume may be reduced, but the ejaculate is just as strong.
Is it because I have been actively masturbating since I was in diapers, keeping my prostate active, or are there other factors that come into play?
At 44, I feel as though my prostate is just as healthy as it was when I was 20.


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

Are you in shape? That's the most likely reason. Plus, many male porn stars use steroids to get the bodybuilder look but we all know what they do to a man's plumbing.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, in fairly good shape, 5'9", 165lbs.
A good majority of the porn we have watched is not commercial grade quality porn...it is amateur or low budget and most of the men are just average in size not overly heavy or out of shape.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

IndyTM said:


> While sitting on the love seat, the wife and I will sometimes start playing with each other, which ultimately ends with full fledged masturbation or even intercourse. She will sometimes ask me to pull up some porn for us to watch while touching each other. She won't admit what parts of porn stimulate her, I'm just glad it does.
> Seems like most of the porn shows various positions of intercourse then it ends with the guy losing his load on her face.
> The wife has made comments about all of these other guys...about how their orgasms seem to be less fulfilling than mine. About how minimal many of their ejaculates are as well as how some just drool out. She said mine shoots out with such force, there has to be a difference in sensation from strong ejaculates to the weak ones.
> I think some of the droolers or weak shooters may be due to ED, or even the fact it may be their 3rd time for the day, but even if I crank one out the same day, the volume may be reduced, but the ejaculate is just as strong.
> ...


I would agrre with that statement. I've been strengthening my prostate for many years and I go off like a rocket


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

IndyTM said:


> Yes, in fairly good shape, 5'9", 165lbs.
> A good majority of the porn we have watched is not commercial grade quality porn...it is amateur or low budget and most of the men are just average in size not overly heavy or out of shape.


Then you must have a very healthy prostate. You can walk taller knowing that you c*m buckets! :lol:


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Uhm, how exactly does one "keep my prostate in shape"??


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Uhm, how exactly does one "keep my prostate in shape"??


Masturbate!:smthumbup:


----------

